
The idea of creating a new universe in the lab is no joke - WayneSmallman
https://aeon.co/ideas/the-idea-of-creating-a-new-universe-in-the-lab-is-no-joke
======
coldelectrons
I'm curious if they could alter the hydrogen/stupidity balance to favor
hydrogen.

